# The AudioSurf Club



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Valve said:
			
		

> Audiosurf is a music-adapting puzzle racer where you use your own music to create your own experience. The shape, the speed, and the mood of each ride is determined by the song you choose. You earn points for clustering together blocks of the same color on the highway, and compete with others on the internet for the high score on your favorite songs.
> 
> Audiosurf on Steam includes The Orange Box soundtrack, integrated with the game to enable "Still Alive" surfing and more. In addition, Audiosurf is one of the first titles to leverage the recently announced Steamworks, offering full support for the Steam Achievements that appear on Steam Community profile pages.


Just post your three favorite songs that you like to play and favorite difficulty!

Members

*Shadowfold - Easy, Mono*
In Flames - Behind Space '94
Between The Buried and Me - Alaska
Mercenary - Loneliness in December


*Ben Clarke*
Team Fortress 2 - The Art of War
Half Life 2: Vortal Combat
DragonForce - Through the Fire and the Flames Remix


*Jarman Ninja mono - iron mode*
Ozone - The Rock
Hixxy, Dougal & Gammer - Phaze 2 Phaze
In Flames - Club Connected


*Triprift Easy,mono*
Within temptation - Ice Queen
Metallica - Welcome Home (Sanitarium)
AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 29, 2008)

Just bought the game yesterday. Thew most commion ones I play on are

Team Fortress 2 - The Art of War
Half-Life 2: Vortal Combat
And a remix of Through The Fire and Flames by Dragonforce.


----------



## Jarman (Jun 29, 2008)

Haha  great game

Ninja mono - iron mode
1.) Ozone - the rock
2.) Hixxy, Dougal & Gammer - Phaze 2 Phaze  (hard track  )
3.) In Flames - Club Connected


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Cloud Connected you mean


----------



## spud107 (Jun 29, 2008)

just got this too, awesome 
pendulum - hold your colour
pendulum - fasten your seatbelt
pendulum - propane nightmares

ok iv basically been listening to the albums hold your colour and in silico.

they also have a lot of songs in the most popular list, hard to beat but they are good for this lol


----------



## Jarman (Jun 29, 2008)

there is a remix called club connected...much better


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting this game. I may just have to go for it. It sounds really cool.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I've been thinking about getting this game. I may just have to go for it. It sounds really cool.



Yea I bought it today, I mean its only 10$ and ive been playing it all day


----------



## Triprift (Jun 29, 2008)

Ooooo sign me up ive had the game for over a month now

Easy,mono

Within temptation - Ice Queen
Metallica - Welcome Home (Sanitarium)
AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 29, 2008)

Who wants a FRAPS recording of me attempting to do the Fire and Flames remix on Ironmode?


----------

